# A pattern of no consistency



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble getting a pattern on the birds or is it just us?

It seems like the back and forth with the temps and precipitation has made it difficult to get a pattern on the birds. We get a slight pattern then bam.... The weather changes overnight leaving us unsure where they will be in the morning. Today.... It was not the field they were in yesterday. All we got was muddy.

Good luck all


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Patterning randomness in nature. I don't envy your plight! More time afield/on the water seems to be the only answer to me. But what do I know  Good luck!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

we have been doing very well in flooded corn lately. today we passed on a corn feild with honkers to hunt traffic in a winter wheat feild due to the warm up. we got our 6 geese. It sure is hard to beat flooded corn.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

David, we have been seeing hundreds daily, but for whatever reason they are acting finicky. Some days they don't even hesitate to come in some days they swing for minutes. I assume it's the weather. Yesterday seen roughly 500. Only Got 3 but we definitely worked for them. We have been getting limits some days other days just a few. Very few ducks though.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Brad you pretty much described what I mean. We did very well until the weather started changing back and forth. It's like they aren't hitting the same places twice right now.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

It's surely not for a lack of birds in the area. Plenty of birds but they just act like they don't want to come in for some reason. Hope this weather coming forces a pattern for them. we need about 6 inches of snow and 10° temps and it should game on again.


----------

